# angel fish info



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

I want to get 4 angel fish for my 33 gallon tank but I was told at the pet store that angels don't live together well in groups unless there a breeding pair. also, I hear that they are hard to care for. can anyone let me know if there is any truth to this?
thnaks
:smile:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i have 2 angel fish and they seem fine

they are in a divided 30 breeder so they have roughly 18"by15"


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

nah theyre not hard to care for at all. only hope your pump never fails







i lost a real beutifull 5 year old anglefish when my filter had failed over night


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

Raul Duke said:


> I want to get 4 angel fish for my 33 gallon tank but I was told at the pet store that angels don't live together well in groups unless there a breeding pair. also, I hear that they are hard to care for. can anyone let me know if there is any truth to this?
> thnaks
> :smile:










there's no truth in that besides when they are about to breed then there'll be aggression..........but 4 should be fine but i'd go with 3 to be on the safe side.....i give 10g per angel......depend on what type of angel they get to be 6-8 inches.......good luck


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have found 2 angels often fight, but last time I had angels I had 3 and they were great together


----------



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

there's no truth in that besides when they are about to breed then there'll be aggression..........but 4 should be fine but i'd go with 3 to be on the safe side.....i give 10g per angel......depend on what type of angel they get to be 6-8 inches.......good luck







[/quote]
awsome, but I wanted them for a community tank so I guess I'll only get one so I can have a few other kinds as well


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i had angel fish before in a 30g community tank with tetras and guppys and a bunch of cheap fish

they bred like crazy

here is a pic of mine with a pleco, catfish, black ghost knife fish and there are 2 of them in the tank


----------



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

is there any way to tell if there male or female??


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Raul Duke said:


> is there any way to tell if there male or female??


 yeah, you can take the fish out of the water and grab a magnifying glass and check its anal region, a process called venting

other than that im not sure if angels can be easily sexed or not


----------



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

crappy


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

onlky when they breed is when you can tell male from female really

go to aquariumfish.net and they have an artical on it


----------



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

cool
would you be able to have one angel in a community tank?


----------



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm thinking about barbs and tetras mostly


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

Raul Duke said:


> I'm thinking about barbs and tetras mostly


 it'll be good for awhile and once they will get big they'lll start picking on the little guys......my best bets are bottom dwellers...........like loaches and cory's plus i like a mixture of fishes in each area of the tank


----------



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

right on, so if I get an angel fish with some barbs and tetras, and maybe a few other fish, once the angel gets closer to it's full size it will pick on the barbs and tetras? probably going to try it anyway because I have a few extra tanks


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

One thing you'd have to look out for is that when the angelfish is small, the barbs and tetras will nip at it's fins....especially if you have a veiltail angelfish.


----------

